# Living in Madinaty?



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been living in Rehab for the past year, but our rent has increased by 50% so we are moving. We have really struggled to find a reasonable place in Rehab so are thinking about moving to Madinaty. Accommodation is much nicer, cleaner, bigger and cheaper! 

My husband works in Sherouk so it will be close for him, but I am home with a baby. I am concerned I will be really bored with nothing to do all day. I don't speak Arabic and would like to have some sort of social life. 

Does anyone live there?

Is there anything to do? What is the club like? Are there local taxi services? Will Otlob, Gourmet and Drinkies deliver? 

Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Neihu said:


> Is there anything to do? What is the club like? Are there local taxi services? Will Otlob, Gourmet and Drinkies deliver?
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can provide.


I don't know about Drinkies. Gourmet don't mention Madinaty in their delivery schedule at all (although they do mention Shorouk). Otlob I know for a fact don't deliver to Madinaty.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Neihu said:


> I have been living in Rehab for the past year, but our rent has increased by 50% so we are moving. We have really struggled to find a reasonable place in Rehab so are thinking about moving to Madinaty. Accommodation is much nicer, cleaner, bigger and cheaper!
> 
> My husband works in Sherouk so it will be close for him, but I am home with a baby. I am concerned I will be really bored with nothing to do all day. I don't speak Arabic and would like to have some sort of social life.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where Madinaty is but if it's close to Sherouk it must be close to 10th of Ramadan. I'm 55 so I'm not sure if you'd be interested in hooking up or not. I know I'm going stir crazy! Usually I see women looking for other women with children and my "baby" is 27. But friendships don't always follow age, at least not for me. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Aykalam and Janice, I pm'd you.


----------

